# cable to the front shifter housing



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

On my Fuji Team where the cable goes through the bottom bracket and there is a piece of plastic housing that went around the cable as it goes through the frame. This piece of plastic has self destructed and now the cable rubs on the hole through the frame. Performance has never heard of this happening and has no idea how to get a replacement piece. They say that the cable won't do any harm to the frame for it does not move very much when shifting the front. Should I worry about this?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

siclmn said:


> On my Fuji Team where the cable goes through the bottom bracket and there is a piece of plastic housing that went around the cable as it goes through the frame. This piece of plastic has self destructed and now the cable rubs on the hole through the frame. Performance has never heard of this happening and has no idea how to get a replacement piece. They say that the cable won't do any harm to the frame for it does not move very much when shifting the front. Should I worry about this?


I suggest taking pics to post here, but also to document this issue in the event you have a warranty claim. Trek Madones had (and maybe still do) a similar problem that required replacement of the BB cable guide. I'm not familiar with Fuji's setup so that may be the case here as well.

FWIW I disagree with Performance that the cable isn't capable of gouging the CF at that entry point.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, you need some of this:

http://www.treefortbikes.com/cat/0/731/Housing.html#navbar=pro___333222344730___731


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes, that looks like the stuff. I only need about 4 inches though.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

siclmn said:


> Yes, that looks like the stuff. I only need about 4 inches though.


Most bike shops should have some. (I don't, though - None of my suppliers have it)
If nothing else, buy it, cut off the bit you need, and I'll buy the rest of it from you for what you paid for it.


----------

